# 4X4 rock crawling... this is what driving's about.



## fredolm (May 28, 2007)

I posted these pics in "what does everybody drive", but I realized few would ever see them. So... here's my "other" hobby. 

I go rock crawling in my '95 ZJ Jeep Grand Cherokee. It may look beat-up, but it has many mods. Like thousands and thousands of $ worth. 

And rock crawling is great fun. Check out the pics. 














































Lemmie know if you want to come along.

Fred


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope you have a roll cage in that thing.:laugh:

Looks great fun


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

You not doing much crawling if it's on its side....
Be careful out there and have fun!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Wow, great pics and enjoyed them. However, I think I will just stay home on this one.


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

Theres my stock rig climbing up a rock garden at the Badlands 

Stock....except for 30x9.50 BFG A/T Rubbers.

Doing a 3" or 3.5" this summer.

Sweet ZJ btw, too bad on the roll!


----------



## fredolm (May 28, 2007)

Nice XJ. Yeah a little lift makes a big difference.

I'm lifted about 6 1/2" w/ Clayton long arms, 35" BFG MTs and lots more. I know it doesn't look it, but I've got a total of about 18K in mods.

Badlands, huh? I've always wanted to get out there, but Indiana's farther away than it looks on a map. On the other hand, as you can see by the pic, I did make it to Moab.

Do you live nearby? Have you been there more than once?

Fred


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

fredolm said:


> Nice XJ. Yeah a little lift makes a big difference.
> 
> I'm lifted about 6 1/2" w/ Clayton long arms, 35" BFG MTs and lots more. I know it doesn't look it, but I've got a total of about 18K in mods.
> 
> ...


I've only been to the Badlands once but we're going back again as a group in the Fall. I live less than 2 hours away from Attica.

I had to get winched up that hill. Without lockers made it quite difficult, especially after the point the last pic was taken. Probably the last 10 feet or so. I'm suprised I made it as far as I did - thanks to the spotters.


----------



## fredolm (May 28, 2007)

If you're interested here are couple of pages of my pics.

http://www.bway.net/~freedom/ (various venues, me and friends)

http://www.bway.net/~freedom/album2/ (Moab about a year ago)

and this is the club I belong to:

www.eastern4wheelers.com

Of course this is a PC site. I signed on because I was having, what turned out to be, a heat problem with my 2nd PC (not the one listed) and needed some help. I use it as my own home built Tivo. An AMD 2600+ w/ 1 GB DDR, running Windows MCE 2005, hooked up to my 32" Panasonic TV for a monitor.

Fred


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

Sweet pics.

Check out

www.jeepin.com
www.jeepsunlimited.com


----------

